# Who is the most popular Wolf of ACNL?



## andrea202 (Sep 12, 2013)

Who is the most popular Wolf of ACNL?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, I'm going to have to say Fang or Whitney for that. However...I personally find Lobo to be to most lovable, and has the best design of them all.
I feel like a lot of the popular villagers (Rosie, Fang, Marshal) are all similar in that they look plain xD


----------



## Farobi (Sep 12, 2013)

Whitney. But my personal favorite is Fang <3


----------



## incantatem (Sep 12, 2013)

Skye, I think...
I'm happy to have her in my town (she appeared in tent and I knew I must have her)


----------



## brockbrock (Sep 12, 2013)

Definitely Whitney. Then it would be between Skye or Fang.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 12, 2013)

Whitney


----------



## BellaSara567 (Sep 12, 2013)

Skye! She's adorably cute


----------



## Touko (Sep 12, 2013)

Whitney mostly because of the movie.
But maybe also Wolfgang and Fang.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 12, 2013)

Whitney, Skye, Fang, and Chief

I see a lot of people requesting them, I guess it's because they have nice designs?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 12, 2013)

Touko said:


> Whitney mostly because of the movie.
> But maybe also Wolfgang and Fang.



Have that many people even seen the movie?? I didn't even know about it until after I joined this site...

But I traded Marshal for Fang so I think he's pretty popular.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd say Fang is the most popular from what I've seen on the forums. But my personal favourite is Chief. All of the wolves are pretty popular though~


----------



## Vida (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, my personal favorite is Fang <3 He seems to be rather popular as it took me a long time to get him. It seems like no one wants to let him go.

However, I personally think that Whitney is the most popular wolf of all.


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Whitney the most, but Fang's up there, too. I dunno why, though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2013)

Various polls over the past couple of months have shown that TBT users like Whitney, Fang, and Wolfgang the best. Lobo, Kyle, and Skye are usually around the middle. Freya and Chief tend to come near the bottom.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Sep 12, 2013)

Kyle, hands down.  He instantly became my fav the moment he asked to sit in my lap (he really did).  A close second is Freya (who wouldn't love a pink wolf!) even tho she is kinda obtuse.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 12, 2013)

This should be a poll, and I think either Whitney or Skye


----------



## beffa (Sep 12, 2013)

Whitney I believe


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 12, 2013)

Freya will always be the number one wolf to me. xD I don't care what other people think. Freya is so much better than Whitney and the others in my eyes!


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2013)

Wolfgang is my favourite and Fang is my 2nd


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 12, 2013)

From what I've seen, Fang and Whitney seem to be the most popular and sought after!


----------



## Keely (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd say Whitney.


----------



## Zura (Sep 12, 2013)

Whitney!


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 12, 2013)

Whitney and Fang are definetely traded the most.. But Skye and Chief are the best ones to me.. They're just so epic


----------



## Ghost Stories (Sep 12, 2013)

Kyle 4evahh
(....hes the only wolf I know. in fact I only know villagers who are/have been in my town. I don't tend to look villagers up.)


----------



## flowera (Sep 12, 2013)

Whitney because she was in the movie,and she gained popularity everywhere!


----------



## Ethereal (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd say Whitney as well, I've always wanted her as a dreamie because she was a white wolf with blue eyes (omgosh so pretty). Then I found out she was in a movie... and her pricetag = way up there, everyone's always looking to buy her and trade villagers for her etc so I think she wins the gold


----------



## CHR:)S (Sep 12, 2013)

favorite is fang but most popular is whitney


----------



## Lauren (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Whitney!


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 12, 2013)

Dunno, I almost like them all, especially Wolfgang, Whitney and Skye


----------



## songoftheskies (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably Whitney, though I like Skye better ~
Whitney's still pretty great, though ! * U *


----------



## Xanarcah (Sep 13, 2013)

Probably Whitney.

I always thought Freya and Skye would come after her in popularity, but I guess not according to this thread? o:


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 13, 2013)

FANG! He's awesome. I have him in my town. I see a lot of interest in him too though. Him and Whitney are probably the top wanted wolves in the community.

(No, for those who saw my posts in previous threads about someone moving, this is not who is moving.)


----------



## clovetic (Sep 13, 2013)

whitney and fang for sure, but i personally love freya best


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 13, 2013)

Kyle is my favorite. The most popular is probably Whitney though.


----------



## Charlotte-Cerise (Jan 5, 2015)

Whitney and Fang... I payed LOTS for Whitney and Fang goes for around the same price. And in popularity lists, they are usually top tier.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 5, 2015)

Whitney and then Fang. Then some order of Freya, Skye, Chief, and Wolfgang. The only particularly unpopular wolf is Lobo, from what I've seen. Kyle has a decent amount of fans.


----------



## TheRaven (Jan 5, 2015)

I would have to say definitely Fang. Given my experience as a cycle town seller and monitoring transactions, Fang definitely goes quickest and for the most bells than any other wolf. Followed by Whitney.

 With Skye and then Freya probably being next at #3 & #4 respectively. 

 All wolves are very popular. The only one I really don't see people constantly clamoring for is Lobo. Kyle seems to have niche appeal, but the people that like more anthropomorphic qualities to their villagers really like him.


----------



## Danerina (Jan 5, 2015)

i think Whitney since most people seem to want her. Tho I have Wolfgang and like him the best


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 5, 2015)

People seem to love my Skye. She's an original, so I'm keeping her, but so many tell me they love her.


----------



## Laudine (Jan 5, 2015)

Whitney and Fang probably! I seem to see them everywhere in people's signatures  
I'm pretty sure Chief is popular too. And then maybe Wolfgang.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Fang

maybe Whitney on other websites but here Fang is way more popular than her


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 5, 2015)

Wolfgang and Whitney.

Obviously.


----------



## princesskyndal (Jan 5, 2015)

I've got Fang and i've actually gotten quite attached to him because he was so rude and cranky at first now he's all sweet and asks to come over to my house every day, yet gives me backhanded compliments about my furniture and layouts of my rooms. Lol.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2015)

Kyle is my Fave ... and he wuvs me!!! lol
♥ ♥ ♥


----------

